# Old's Cool skiff



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

This is video of a sweet East Cape skiff.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Pretty neat, but I have a weakness for tiller skiffs. I like the details on the Evinrude and I love that it is a pull start. As far as the chair, meh, I guess it's a Florida thing.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

That is an awesome finish out on the Caimen. I love it!


----------

